# Show us your Clams.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was inevitable that this thread would be started.....

I have enclosed both "Top Down" and " Front Side" views for comparison purposes. The largest of the clams in this collection has been with me easily for 10+ years. Enjoy?

My largest Maxima, Arguably a Gigas:





Gold Tear Drop Maxima:





Tahitian Maximas: Gold and Teal Patterned, Gold and Blue Zebra Stripes, Blue Spotted/Drops


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Tahitian Electric Blue Maxima:


----------



## MPD (Feb 23, 2013)

IMG_0908 by mpd_88, on Flickr


IMG_0907 by mpd_88, on Flickr


IMG_0906 by mpd_88, on Flickr


IMG_0905 by mpd_88, on Flickr


IMG_0910 by mpd_88, on Flickr


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Beautiful all of them, keep the pictures coming!!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice calms and very good pics. Your photography skills have certainly gone up a good few notches.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

MPD said:


> [URL=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10567830583/]IMG_0905[/URL] by [URL=http://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/]mpd_88[/URL], on Flickr
> [IMG]http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5496/10567830583_5d0c692a05.jpg


Great photography MPD. this is my fav shot.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

i will show my no name clam , Just a huge clam


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Now available if anyone interested


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Member MPD has great photography skills.....and a dedicated hobbyist


----------



## MPD (Feb 23, 2013)

Taipan said:


> Member MPD has great photography skills.....and a dedicated hobbyist


Thanks for the kind words Taipan.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice photos MPD .


----------

